# Clausing 8520 Mill



## Bill Gruby

It has taken 4 months to get ready for this day. My Clausing 8520 Milling Machine is here. We just returned home with it.

 "Billy G" )


----------



## Rbeckett

Bill,
YOU SUCK!!!!!  You do stumble up on some nice stuff.  I sure wish we had the kind of stuff in my area that you seem to consistently find in yours.  Are you planning a rebuild from the ground up or just a minor tweak and adjust until later?  You always make such cool stuff I look for your posts to see what new and exotic thing you are making now.  So keep up the great work and send a little of that good fortune my way when you have a bit to spare.  You are one lucky old dog.....
Bob


----------



## Bill Gruby

This one is a runner Bob. Only a wash down needs to be done. It was rebuilt last year. It has never cut anything but Brass. The price was right, I bartered for this one. He needed some parts (50 pieces) made and I needed a mill. Done deal.

 "Billy G" )


----------



## Vince_O

Bill

So this is a small version as a Bridgeport? Dose it work the same? Looks like it would fit in a home shop better.


----------



## jumps4

that is really nice bill i have as friend that has the same machine. it is so well built. just look at all the gib screws they were not playing around when they built them.
steve


----------



## Tony Wells

Nice looking machine, Bill. Ready to run is hard to beat. And if I recall correctly, you didn't have a mill in your shop prior to this. So that makes it so much sweeter. Congratulations!


----------



## Terrywerm

Congratulations on obtaining that Clausing!  You will like it. I was always used to working with Bridgeports and clones (somebody else's) and I was interested in an 8520 for myself but was always worried that it would be too small. I finally found one a year ago and got it home. Went through it and found that it will need to have a new gear made for the fine feed. It had a few other small problems but they were easily remedied. So far it has been a great machine for my purposes and size has not been a problem. Good luck and enjoy yours!


----------



## Bill Gruby

Problem #1. The Vibration Isolators on the motor mount are shot. They are dried out and badly worn. New ones will need to be made. Piece of cake.

 "Billy G" :thinking:


----------



## OakRidgeGuy

Very nice Marine!


----------



## Tamper84

Very nice!!! Does this has features like Bridgeports? Like powered feeds and all of that? I wish I had stuff like this around my area!!!!

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Bill Gruby

No, no power feeds that I am aware of but it is adaptable. It does have a fine down feed.

 "Billy G" :thinking:


----------



## Bill Gruby

New Vibration Isolators in place. Now to remount the motor.

 "Billy G" )


----------



## PurpLev

nice machine. what did you use for the isolators?


----------



## Bill Gruby

Light Nylon, it is flexable. There is a rubber washer on both sides of the frame attached to the nylon. There will also be Fender Washers to equally distribute the torque of the bolt and nut. We have done them like this a few times now. They work fine and last a lifetime.

"Billy G" )

 I will take one off and show you how it was done.


----------



## Tamper84

Nice fix! I googled these mills (have heard about them but kinda pushed them off do to their size). But now I'm looking hard at em lol. Maybe Santa will bring me some goodies lol:rofl:

Chris


----------



## Bill Gruby

That Mill may look small in size, but weight wise it's close to 800 lbs. It's also as rigid as they come. Below is a picture of the parts that replace the old rubber isolators. On the yellow paper is an old one.

"Billy G" )


----------



## sic semper tyrannis

I love my 8520.  Perfect size for my home garage.   

Mine doesn't have the isolators your has.  

Ric


----------



## Bill Gruby

I have seen them without the isolators before. They go a long way in stopping vibration. Even my drill press has them.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby

I've seen much worse damage to tables but this one still warrents grinding. It looks like someone used it for an anvil. It's has spots that are .030 deep. Also someone was not watching while drilling. Ouch.

 "Billy G" :whistle:


----------



## Tamper84

Wow. Are you going to send it out to grind or do you have the capability in your shop?

Chris


----------



## Bill Gruby

I'm afraid this time it has to go out. Table is 6X24. Too big for me to do. So much for ready to run. :lmao:

"Billy G":thinking:


----------



## Old Iron

Nice score on the mill. Why not just stone down the high spots and use it for awhile?

Paul


----------



## PurpLev

a really nice mill. there was one posted locally a month ago, I had to keep myself from buying it as I think it's on par with my G0619, with some pros/cons to each, but it looks like such a solid machine. I'm not sure I did the right thing of NOT getting it


----------



## Bill Gruby

Old Iron said:


> Nice score on the mill. Why not just stone down the high spots and use it for awhile?
> 
> Paul


 

 Paul;

  It's one big high spot with a whole bunch of bad dings in one end. It can be used as is no problem it just bothers me. I have used all brands of milling machines and have yet to find any reason to beat them with a hammer.

 "Billy G"  :nono:


----------



## PurpLev

Bill Gruby said:


> I have used all brands of milling machines and have yet to find any reason to beat them with a hammer.
> 
> "Billy G" :nono:



you are just too nice of a machinist... sometimes a hammer is just necessary to show the mill who's boss!

by the way- is this the machine that was posted on Boston CL that came with the vise and a dividing head?


----------



## jumps4

bill do you have an idea what it would cost to have it reground? i'm just curious to the cost for future purchases
steve


----------



## Bill Gruby

I will get back to you tomorrow on that one. I have to find a place that can do it first. Sadly a  lot of these type shops are now gone.

 "Billy G" :thinking:


----------



## PurpLev

Billy Bruby said:


> A mill is like your girlfriend, when she is cranky you don't beat on her with a hammer do you? Beating on the mill with a hammer, or anything else, will not change the outcome., and it will only get worse. No this mill has never been listed for sale anywhere.
> 
> "Billy G" :nono:



my comment was posted with the utmost level of humor included (I guess it's my bad for not adding a silly face with it )... now I could comment about the gfriend response... but this joke just might put me in way too much trouble :bitingnails:


----------



## Bill Gruby

I understood the humor, I just couldn't resist the answer. To quote Flip Wilson, "The devil made me do it." :lmao:

 "Billy G"  )


----------



## PurpLev

Bill Gruby said:


> I understood the humor, I just couldn't resist the answer. To quote Flip Wilson, "The devil made me do it." :lmao:
> 
> "Billy G"  )



resistance is futile!

looking forward to seeing this one put to work. curious how you'd like it, and how solid it is as a mill. seeing how my clausing lathe compares to others I suspect this would be just as stout.


----------



## Bill Gruby

Resistance is not Futile, it is Voltage divided by Amperage. Ask Tony. 

 "Billy G" :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Bill Gruby

jumps4 said:


> bill do you have an idea what it would cost to have it reground? i'm just curious to the cost for future purchases
> steve




  Steve -- Local grind shop quoted me 100 bucks taking off .030. In and out same day.

 "Billy G" )


----------



## jumps4

thats not bad at all, it makes beat up cheap equipment look at lot better.
machines that are tight but beat up tables go cheap some times.
good deal
steve


----------



## Bill Gruby

The manual for the 8520-25 arrived today. We are good to go on the voltage change. It shows 110 single -- 220 single and 220 3 phase configurations. 

 "Billy G" )


----------



## PurpLev

looks like it's a homerun from here on


----------



## Bill Gruby

Before and after. Electrician comes tomorrow and we will be good to go.

 "Billy G" )


----------



## PurpLev

what a beauty. nice job on the cleanup! are you planning on putting it to use or resell?


----------



## Bill Gruby

No resale on this one, it's all mine. It really did not need some of the things I sis. But it;s better now than later down the road.

 "Billy G" )


----------



## jumps4

bill
how did the table finish turn out?
steve


----------



## Bill Gruby

It hasn't been done yet Steve. I want to use it a little before I go to that extreme.

 "Billy G" )


----------



## Tamper84

That looks nice Bill!!! Awesome job!!! I need that in my shop!!! lol

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## jumps4

ok 
it still looks really nice
but testing first is a good idea then you can fix all problems at once.
steve


----------



## Bill Gruby

According to the people I got this machine from it was a running machine. Electrician says no way that machine has been run. There is no color coding comming out of the motor and nothing matches any of the diagrams. All the motor does is HUM. Electrician is comming back after finding the motor diagram on line. We will rewire the whole thing. 

Worst case scenerio we need a new motor. If I have to go that route I am jumping to 1 HP instead of 1/2 HP.

Happy Day turned into --------

"Billy G" :whistle:


----------



## Bill Gruby

Just ordered the new motor. --- Bummer.

 "Billy G"


----------



## JPigg55

Hey Bill,
Where did you order it from and for how much ???
I got a 8520 as well, hope my motor is good, but just in case.....


----------



## Bill Gruby

Until I can afford a super motor $$$$$$$$$ I got a G2532 1 HP 110/220 from Grizzly. To my house Tuesday $156.90. Comperable GE is $400+.

 "Billy G"


----------



## JPigg55

Too bad I didn't know sooner. Was at an auction a month ago that sold a bunch of motors in the HP range you're looking for and they went cheap.


----------



## Bill Gruby

We didn't know till an hour ago. :lmao::lmao::lmao:  Such is life. No biggie.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Old Iron

Billy I see that your shop is just like mine. Every flat place is a landing place and you have to move the stuff some where to use the machine.

Paul


----------



## tripletap3

Congratulations on the new machine Bill. I wonder if it knows yet how lucky it is to be adopted by you!


----------



## Bill Gruby

Old Iron said:


> Billy I see that your shop is just like mine. Every flat place is a landing place and you have to move the stuff some where to use the machine.
> 
> Paul



 Let me get the mill up and running then I'll show you the whole shop with everything where it should be.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Bill Gruby

tripletap3 said:


> Congratulations on the new machine Bill. I wonder if it knows yet how lucky it is to be adopted by you!



 I think it does? :lmao: Does the name Bob Matheson ring a bell? Lives on Drum Point Lane.

  "Billy G"


----------



## PurpLev

Bill Gruby said:


> Let me get the mill up and running then I'll show you the whole shop with everything where it should be.
> 
> "Billy G"



Where do I sign up for the tour?

As for the motor - as long as you have something to power this thing up, I think you'll be good to go. that G engine might just last forever as far as we know.


----------



## Bill Gruby

New motor arrived and is mounted. Electrician comes back tomorrow at 4:30PM. Hurry up and wait, I've been here before. :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:

 "Billy G" :whistle:


----------



## Bill Gruby

NovemberX-ray want pic, he gets pics. Old motor on bench, new motor on mill. Will have running tomorrow.


"Billy G"


----------



## Tamper84

Looks good Bill!!! You gonna paint the motor to match??:biggrin: (Sorry couldn't resist lol)

Chris


----------



## Bill Gruby

Nope, not for at least ninety days, the new motor is in mourning for the old dead motor, hence the BLACK. :lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao::lmao:

"Billy G" :whistle:


----------



## Bill Gruby

First chips are cut. 2 flute HSS 3/16 cutter .125 deep. 6061. I'm a happy machinist.

"Billy G" :lmao::lmao::lmao:


----------



## Tamper84

Very nice Bill!!!!

Chris


----------



## PurpLev

thats a nice cut. you better be a happy camper (or else!)


----------



## Old Iron

Glad to see you have it going Billy, And I bet your really happy.

Paul


----------



## Bill Gruby

I'll have to fit that into my 10 year schedule somewhere. :lmao:

 "Billy G" :whistle:


----------



## jumps4

I'm glad to see you got your mill running bill
steve


----------



## oilslick

Hey Bill, nice mill !

I need one of those, they must be hard to find. I just missed one within a hundred miles of me. The one I missed out on was fully tooled up with all the Clausing goodies, vice, dividing head and tailstock, rotary table, power X feed, drill chuck and aftermarket DRO, collet set, assorted end mills, clamp set and flycutter........ it was in mint condition for $3500.


----------



## Bill Gruby

To bad you missed that one. That's a good price for all that. Mint machine alone will hit $2000. Yes they are hard to find. They are in demand for the home shop. You get a big mill in a small package.

 "Billy G" )


----------



## November X-ray

Bill Gruby said:


> NovemberX-ray want pic, he gets pics. Old motor on bench, new motor on mill. Will have running tomorrow.
> 
> 
> "Billy G"



Thanks Bill, you know what they say, "a picture IS worth a thousand words"!


----------



## truckin23

Bill Gruby said:


> That Mill may look small in size, but weight wise it's close to 800 lbs. It's also as rigid as they come. Below is a picture of the parts that replace the old rubber isolators. On the yellow paper is an old one.
> 
> "Billy G" )


                                                                                                                                                                                            Hi Bill                                                                                                                                                                                          If you don't mind me asking did you make these or is there some where I can purchase these appreciate all the help I can get on this .                                                                                                                                                                                Thanks Bob


----------



## Bill Gruby

truckin23 said:


> Hi Bill                                                                                                                                                                                          If you don't mind me asking did you make these or is there some where I can purchase these appreciate all the help I can get on this .                                                                                                                                                                                Thanks Bob


 I made them Bob. They are Nylon and Rubber. Easy task. ------ :Billy G"


----------



## truckin23

Thanks Bill I'll give it a try       Bob


----------



## Bill Gruby

I will break one down tomorrow and post a pic to help you. ------ "Billy G"


----------



## truckin23

Thanks Bill where can I get the nylon from I was looking at Tap Plastics and found this but would like your  opinion                           http://www.tapplastics.com/product/plastics/cut_to_size_plastic/hypact_vhmw_polyethylene/527                                                  Thanks Bob


----------



## bob308

I  have one for over twenty years now done a lot of work with it right now teaching a new guy to run a mill. that table does not look too bad. some stoning would make the table usable. I have seen a lot worse.


----------



## scwhite

terrywerm said:


> Congratulations on obtaining that Clausing!  You will like it. I was always used to working with Bridgeports and clones (somebody else's) and I was interested in an 8520 for myself but was always worried that it would be too small. I finally found one a year ago and got it home. Went through it and found that it will need to have a new gear made for the fine feed. It had a few other small problems but they were easily remedied. So far it has been a great machine for my purposes and size has not been a problem. Good luck and enjoy yours!


----------



## scwhite

I just joined the forum and I just bought a Clausing 
8520 & a Clausing 8540 - I already have a Clausing 
4914 lathe . 
     I was looking for a Used Bridgeport  series 1  vertical mill on eBay when I saw this 8520 in  New Jersey . I live in  Louisiana  And I just had to have it 
I bought Them both off eBay sight unseen 
   And drove 1350 miles one way to get them 
     I love it


----------



## frankly2

I have been using my 8520 for around 6 years now and have never been disappointed in how it performs. Regularly swing 1/2" carbide mills in mild steel with .100 doc. It has never been beat into submission but has been cared for with gentle care.  Have installed inexpensive DRO and found it more versatile. I looked for a long time for the power feed by Clausing but have never found one. Giving serious thought to making one from scratch. You will find the 8520 to be a wonderful addition to your shop. All the best to you in your endeavor's.


----------



## scwhite

frankly2 said:


> View attachment 229988
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have been using my 8520 for around 6 years now and have never been disappointed in how it performs. Regularly swing 1/2" carbide mills in mild steel with .100 doc. It has never been beat into submission but has been cared for with gentle care.  Have installed inexpensive DRO and found it more versatile. I looked for a long time for the power feed by Clausing but have never found one. Giving serious thought to making one from scratch. You will find the 8520 to be a wonderful addition to your shop. All the best to you in your endeavor's.


Here is a picture of my Clausing 8520


----------



## scwhite

Here is the trip to New Jersey to get the Clausing 8520 & Clausing 8540 milling machines .
    I made sure I brought back a full load . 
I filled up my truck . And had the trailer loaded to its maximum  load  capacity


----------



## scwhite

My trip to New Jersey 
Loaded trailer and my Clausing 8520 off of it base


----------



## scwhite

The Clausing 8540 loaded on the trailer
And 7" Southbend Shaper


----------

